# Laying out a natural



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've shown part of these tools i use before but not the whole package. If you're like i was, i would try to cut the forks evenly but they always ended up uneven and attempts at fixing it only resulted in going too far. The pictures below show the tools in progress on a buckthorn fork a made long time ago before i knew what short forks were, time to upgrade that slingshot!

For me the first step is to evenly mark the fork lengths starting from the bottom of the forks. the tool i made for this is a set of hinges that are cut to: 1", 1.5", 2" and 2.5", these allow me to place the hinge in the forks and spread it open to mark the fork height.

From here the forks can be cut if you are wishing to have the tops perpendicular to the forks, if you want the tops flat accross the top use the next set of jigs, this is where a picture is worth a thousand words, take a look and you will understand. Line up the edge of the flat top jig with the lines from the hinge jig and make another set of marks. again these are all the same concept but are just different widths to accomodate various forks.

Once the flats are marked you can cut them tops. for cutting flat top naturals i find it easier to clamp the handle in a vice and cut both forks at the same time.

there you have it, although neither of these are truely nessesary, they sure make the job easier and less frustrating.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good tutorial!

I make most of my nats out of buckthorn because it's hard, long-grained and I have a big hedge of it in my yard. Mine never look anywhere near that good! What finish did you use to get that great color?

:hijack:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice nat.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i used minwax wipe-on poly. I'll post better pics when i finish the re-do of that one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good technique


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great idea Gopher...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Great idea for some do it yourself tools. I never thought of it I just use my fingers to measure. What advantage are the shorter forks? I have actually started to make mine a little longer.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Well everything is a personal preference, but short forks have do much less strain on the hand and wrist.


----------



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

August West said:


> Great idea for some do it yourself tools. I never thought of it I just use my fingers to measure. What advantage are the shorter forks? I have actually started to make mine a little longer.


 Are longer ones good for something?


----------

